# Worming, Copper : Effect of copper oxide wire particle treatment on worms



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Clinical trial 
Randomized controlled trial Res Vet Sci 1990 Sep;49(2):132-7 
Effect of copper oxide wire particle treatment on establishment of major gastrointestinal nematodes in lambs. 

Bang KS, Familton AS, Sykes AR - Department of Animal Science, Lincoln University, Canterbury, New Zealand. 

Eighty-four 10-week-old lambs were used to investigate the effect of copper oxide wire particle treatment on the establishment of major gastrointestinal nematodes. They were maintained on pasture previously treated to minimise larval contamination. Five grams of uniform sized copper oxide wire particles were given orally five days before infection with either 20,000 Trichostrongylus colubriformis larvae, 20,000 Ostertagia circumcincta larvae or 3000 Haemonchus contortus larvae given as three doses at three-day intervals. The animals were slaughtered 21 or 22 days after the last infective dose. Parasite burdens in the lambs treated with copper oxide wire particles were reduced by 96 per cent in the case of H contortus and by 56 per cent in the case of O circumcincta compared to burdens in controls. There was no significant effect of copper particles on the establishment of T colubriformis. 


PMID: 2236907, UI: 91047249


----------

